# Let's talk about Work Pants!



## gatti (Nov 24, 2007)

I found something much more functional for work. I was wondering what Brand pants do you guys wear? :thumbup: 


Info can be found here http://www.thenewworker.com


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

So do you have the skirt in that pile?


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

Do these pants keep your money from burning a hole in the pocket?


----------



## gatti (Nov 24, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> So do you have the skirt in that pile?


 

I might just wear one in the summer :laughing:


----------



## gatti (Nov 24, 2007)

BryanMD said:


> Do these pants keep your money from burning a hole in the pocket?


 
did you count all the pockets? I can stuff 10 G's in these pants without being noticed. :blink: Seriously.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

I have a pair of 20 dollar ****ies that i bought on sale. They can hold my stuff just fine. Like my coin pouch for the change I pick up off the ground. And the wire nuts and screws every electrician ends up with at the end of the day.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Ha. Can't say dic.kies. Sorry if this violates rules just wanted it to be clear that that was a brand name and not some random vulgarity. This ain't the job site. Gotta watch the naughty words.


----------



## gatti (Nov 24, 2007)

MF Dagger said:


> Ha. Can't say dic.kies. Sorry if this violates rules just wanted it to be clear that that was a brand name and not some random vulgarity. This ain't the job site. Gotta watch the naughty words.


 
yeah I did that too ..... the word dic kies on this site is bad. :laughing:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

That's the auto censor. I tried to intentionally curse once and it did the same thing to me.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

carhart, they are expensive but last longer than anything else I have tried.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

And flannel lined Carharts in winter. It's like going to work in pajamas!


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> And flannel lined Carharts in winter. It's like going to work in pajamas!


I moved south so I would not have to spend the extra money for them anymore.:laughing:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> And flannel lined Carharts in winter. It's like going to work in pajamas!


Oh-Yeah! :thumbsup:


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> Oh-Yeah! :thumbsup:


Pack a bag and load that bike on the truck and head on down. The weathers much better (ride all year round), ton of work, and I could always use another good Yankee on the crew, and to ride with. Thats what were called here. Actually I am a damn yankee. Petey I grew up in northern NY, you gotta love it to stay there.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

dawgs said:


> Actually I am a damn yankee. Petey I grew up in northern NY, you gotta love it to stay there.


You know what? I really do.
I like the cold (better than hot at least) and I LOVE the seasons. I'd move up the Adirondacks if I could.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> You know what? I really do.
> I like the cold (better than hot at least) and I LOVE the seasons. I'd move up the Adirondacks if I could.


I miss the adirondacks, but I visit every summer. I go to Lake Placid and do some down hill Mt Biking at White Face.:thumbsup:


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

dawgs said:


> I moved south so I would not have to spend the extra money for them anymore.:laughing:


Sure - instead you're spending more for A/C, in addition by moving South you cut your pay in 1/2 while your expenses didn't even decrease by more than 20%.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

dawgs said:


> I miss the adirondacks, but I visit every summer. I go to Lake Placid and do some down hill Mt Biking at White Face.:thumbsup:


So the "damn yankee" turned into a snowbird overnight? :blink:


----------



## gatti (Nov 24, 2007)

Sounds like you guys aren't interested in these pants. I swear to you these pants are the best and if you put one on you'll know what I'm talking about. Seriously


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

gatti said:


> Sounds like you guys aren't interested in these pants. I swear to you these pants are the best and if you put one on you'll know what I'm talking about. Seriously


 
I'll stay with Carhartts myself, never had any problems with them. The flannel lined are fantastic in the colder weather and just add the insulated bibbs when it gets colder.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

dawgs said:


> I miss the adirondacks, but I visit every summer. I go to Lake Placid and do some down hill Mt Biking at White Face.:thumbsup:


 
I've done work up that way near Oneida, Canasota, and Onandaga and I thought it was just too cold. Then I went to an ice diving class in the locks of Oswego and found out what cold really is. I'll stay in NJ and south from now on.


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> And flannel lined Carharts in winter. It's like going to work in pajamas!


Doesn't get that cold here!:thumbup: 

It is kinda funny to have people on the net talk about the ground still being frozen, and I'm out in shorts planting new trees, watching the flowers on the fruit trees, and fishing every weekend.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

70 degrees here in Charlotte.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

gilbequick said:


> 70 degrees here in Charlotte.


 
Ok, don't gloat.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Sure - instead you're spending more for A/C, in addition by moving South you cut your pay in 1/2 while your expenses didn't even decrease by more than 20%.


Not quite, Moved here, started own company, 15 employees. Plenty of work year round. I would say I made the right choice.:thumbsup: Besides heating oil is more than electric for AC unit. Also Northern NY pay scale ain't what yours is, if you can even find year round work without traveling all over.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> So the "damn yankee" turned into a snowbird overnight? :blink:


Down hill Mt. Biking takes place with no snow, at least when I go.


----------



## Mackie (Mar 16, 2008)

Nice work-kilts! I'd use 'em, but, I get on the ladder a little too much at work... (awwww...) 

The 'mart now carries three colors of D!ckies carpenter pants - black and dark green along with the traditional orange ala Mike Rowe from Dirty Jobs. Works for me.


----------



## RUSSIAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Carhart's and only Carhart's for me. I don't need the flannel kind though, it rarely dips below 50 during daytime hours around here. Their were a couple of days on the roof of a 22 story building where I could of used em this past winter though... You guys from the north east would have probably been ready for shorts though:laughing:


----------



## Mackie (Mar 16, 2008)

RUSSIAN said:


> Carhart's and only Carhart's for me. I don't need the flannel kind though, it rarely dips below 50 during daytime hours around here. Their were a couple of days on the roof of a 22 story building where I could of used em this past winter though... You guys from the north east would have probably been ready for shorts though:laughing:


Yeah, 50˚ - that's beach weather 'round here!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Carhartts are the way to go, year round. Nothing beats them.


----------



## gatti (Nov 24, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Carhartts are the way to go, year round. Nothing beats them.


Carhartts are useless compared to Blakladers on the jobsite .... Carhartts is casual wear and I've seen people wear them at church. :laughing:


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

If anyone wore those they'd be thrown off the job, after being laughed off the job. They look like clown suits. Further, they're not form fitting, therefore considered loose fitting, and dangerous.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

My wife just looked at what I was reading and said " I can't imagine a guy in those pants (blakladers) ever getting any. As she walked out laughing.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> If anyone wore those they'd be thrown off the job, after being laughed off the job. They look like clown suits. Further, they're not form fitting, therefore considered loose fitting, and dangerous.


 
"Where's Fred, oh he's over there hanging off a ladder by his pocket"


----------



## joeyuk (Feb 27, 2008)

Carhartts here.


----------



## cmec (Feb 11, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> "Where's Fred, oh he's over there hanging off a ladder by his pocket"


Those pockets look like an accident waiting to happen , I would send you home if you came to work in those pants and sneakers.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Then again, the dark grey / light grey aren't too bad...


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Whats the difference between having those pockets and wearing a tool pouch?


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

dawgs said:


> Whats the difference between having those pockets and wearing a tool pouch?


Tool pouch doesn't look that stupid.....


----------



## gatti (Nov 24, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> If anyone wore those they'd be thrown off the job, after being laughed off the job. They look like clown suits. Further, they're not form fitting, therefore considered loose fitting, and dangerous.


 
form fitting like nut huggers from the 80's? :laughing:


----------



## threewire (Jan 28, 2008)

You could wear the gray ones and be the construction ninja. External pockets are perfect for throwing stars. wow


----------



## Curt (Sep 16, 2007)

Has anyone tried stuff from Duluth Tading co?? Have some very unique items for all trades.. Still haven't been able to wear out the jeans I got from there and their jackets are really tough..

http://www.duluthtrading.com/


----------



## gatti (Nov 24, 2007)

dawgs said:


> Whats the difference between having those pockets and wearing a tool pouch?


The tool pockets can be tucked when not in use. It's also more comfortable than wearing a 2-4 inch leather belt with a leather tool pouch full of tools.


----------



## aricsavage (Oct 6, 2007)

Curt said:


> Still haven't been able to wear out the jeans I got from there and their jackets are really tough..


I got a pair of thier gloves a few years back and they fell apart after a few uses. And the jacket I got 2 winters ago ripped on the sleeve seem the second week I wore it.
But I still enjoy the catalog when I get it every other week.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

gatti said:


> The tool pockets can be tucked when not in use. It's also more comfortable than wearing a 2-4 inch leather belt with a leather tool pouch full of tools.


Are you implying that the way these pants are worn is filling the pockets with tools instead of wearing a tool pouch? :whistling2: 

Do you guys strap on a tool pouch and actually wear it all day? :laughing:


----------



## gatti (Nov 24, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Are you implying that the way these pants are worn is filling the pockets with tools instead of wearing a tool pouch? :whistling2:
> 
> Do you guys strap on a tool pouch and actually wear it all day? :laughing:


 
Don't get me wrong I do wear the belt when I'm on the ground but when I'm on the ladder I leave my belt behind and use the tool pouch that's built in the pants.


----------



## gatti (Nov 24, 2007)

If anyones interested in buying these pants I can get you 10% off. PM me for more info. Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Curt said:


> Has anyone tried stuff from Duluth Tading co?? Have some very unique items for all trades.. Still haven't been able to wear out the jeans I got from there and their jackets are really tough..
> 
> http://www.duluthtrading.com/


I've got a bunch of stuff from them. From clothes, to wallets, to briefcases . 
You're right, you can't wear out their clothes. :thumbsup:


----------



## Avery (Nov 27, 2007)

i wear Carhartts overall's.. insulated during winter , and if i know its a slack day(fridays..) i just wear Carhartts pants


----------



## Ecopat (Apr 17, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


> That's the auto censor. I tried to intentionally curse once and it did the same thing to me.


Hahahaha, that thing is awesome, it really fux me off sometimes too. :laughing:


----------



## Ecopat (Apr 17, 2008)

I tend to use ex govt surplus trousers, generaly the British Army stuff.
I dont do the work you guys do, so I guess for me they are fine, looked at the ****ies and the Blaklader ones when I was last in the supply shop and I thought they both looked and from the info, sounded quite practical, if a tad expensive for what I currently pay for surplus stock.


----------



## DPDT (Nov 3, 2007)

All I can say is if you do wear a kilt, you better be sporting the tighty-whiteys as well. Some tools are better off on the inside!


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

DPDT said:


> All I can say is if you do wear a kilt, you better be sporting the tighty-whiteys as well. Some tools are better off on the inside!


 
Yeah true but, having tried one out while in Scotland several years ago, the freedom was pretty nice. I could go for the kilt for work if I wasn't on ladders and or scaffolding so much. If it was good enough for Rob Roy and the Stewart Clan....


----------



## Ecopat (Apr 17, 2008)

Yeah, they grow hard & strong up there in Scotland.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Ecopat said:


> Yeah, they grow hard & strong up there in Scotland.


 
My mother's family goes way back to the early 1400's. We still have family south east of Bloody Bay. Clan MacQuarrie if your familiar with Scottish history.


----------



## Ecopat (Apr 17, 2008)

Not familiar, I know of the struggle they had at the hands of the english through Historical remakes of classic films and what I got taught at school, but thats about it.
1400, wow thats a long history there friend.
Do you know your clans colours/colors?
If you do, I think you should get the kilt style only in your clan colours.


----------



## DEA AGENT (May 21, 2008)

I just go with ****ies. They look nice, are comfortable, and repel water! Andf I can pick them up for 17$ from the outlet. I have countless pairs of ****ies pants and shorts.


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

DEA AGENT said:


> I just go with ****ies. They look nice, are comfortable, and repel water! Andf I can pick them up for 17$ from the outlet. I have countless pairs of ****ies pants and shorts.


He said d|ickie.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Ecopat said:


> Not familiar, I know of the struggle they had at the hands of the english through Historical remakes of classic films and what I got taught at school, but thats about it.
> 1400, wow thats a long history there friend.
> Do you know your clans colours/colors?
> If you do, I think you should get the kilt style only in your clan colours.


 
I do know the colours and way too much family history.
The colours (red and green) wouldn't be so good for a work kilt. Here's the family crest.








Translated: God is a strong tower to me


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> I do know the colours and way too much family history.
> The colours (red and green) wouldn't be so good for a work kilt. Here's the family crest.
> 
> 
> ...


That's cool that you do know your family history.
And the motto is good too. :thumbsup:


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i tend to buy the 10 dollar wal mart special's when it comes to work jeans. those pants with all the pockets and hiding places looks pretty funny.


----------



## Ecopat (Apr 17, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> I do know the colours and way too much family history.
> The colours (red and green) wouldn't be so good for a work kilt. Here's the family crest.
> 
> 
> ...



Thats a cool motto Random and the colours/colors are a good mix too, my family motto is "Quid Non Resolutio" Which means One not weakening.
I have the family coat of arms tattood on my back. 700 yrs of history supposedly, but who knows?


----------



## bauler (Jan 2, 2008)

Yea wear Levis all my life. Don't fit like they used to, don't last as long. I have a bad case of plumbers butt. Gotta switch to another brand, any suggestions besides suspendors, overalls?


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

bauler said:


> Yea wear Levis all my life. Don't fit like they used to, don't last as long. I have a bad case of plumbers butt. Gotta switch to another brand, any suggestions besides suspendors, overalls?


 
Weight Watchers?


----------



## Ecopat (Apr 17, 2008)

Rofl.


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

bauler said:


> Yea wear Levis all my life. Don't fit like they used to, don't last as long. I have a bad case of plumbers butt. Gotta switch to another brand, any suggestions besides suspendors, overalls?



Whats wrong with overalls?


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> So do you have the skirt in that pile?


I bypassed this thread several times, since I am 'out of the loop' now-a-daze. Looked at the thread first time today, and this is more funnier than Jay Leno.

OP: Levi's 'regular fit' always suited me, and quite durable.

RK: tried the skirt gig once, but they wouldn't let me on the pad (launch pad). Some kinda stupid rule they had, you need to wear pants . . .

Work'in For That Free Tee . . .


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

You guys havent seen anything til you ve seen random in a kilt. He forgot to mention he wore a Marine Corps kilt to the Scottish festival last year.


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> You guys havent seen anything til you ve seen random in a kilt. He forgot to mention he wore a Marine Corps kilt to the Scottish festival last year.


Do you have photo evidence?

Work'in For That Free Tee . . .


----------



## Ecopat (Apr 17, 2008)

PIcs?


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I have never been one to be caught up in a photo op. Especially one that could be used as blackmail.


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

if you've worn levis for a long time you could probably switch over to wranglers. I wear them whenever I'm not carrying any tools


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

BryanMD said:


> Do these pants keep your money from burning a hole in the pocket?


Hey pal,

We are electricians here. There is no extranious money. If we had any, the 'better half' hides it . . .

Work'in For That Free Tee . . .


----------



## headrec (Feb 25, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> Weight Watchers?


A little late but :laughing:


----------

